# Other Expats in DF



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I am new to this site, but I am now spending more and more time in DF and would like to connect with any US (or other English speaking expats) that are living in the Mexico City area. I am not a full-time expat, but spend several weeks every month in Mexico City (commuting) and would like to meet with some other people in the same situation.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you will make contact with the many members in DF.


----------



## TinaBarcelona (Sep 13, 2009)

I live in Mexico City. What neighborhood are you in and when will you be here?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That was quick! This may turn out to be the new 'Dating Game'.


----------



## TinaBarcelona (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking to make friends not dates!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I understand completely. One should certainly never date a stranger.


----------

